# Gershwin's Rapsody in blue recording



## Orestis (Jul 8, 2014)

So what is your favourite recording/performer of this piece?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd say that any record collection should have Arthur Fiedler's on RCA, that Gershwin album he did with the immaculate Earl Wild is magnificent! A second choice for me would be be a tie between Charles Dutoit (Decca) and Leonard Slatkin (Turnabout)

/ptr


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Earl Wild is the one


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Leonard Bernstein, playing/conducting Columbia SO


----------



## jamesvr (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the Bernstein, Los Angeles. If you want to get crazy, check our Gershwin Plays Gershwin--its Gershwin-cut piano rolls that were played back on player piano gear w/midi connected to a Yamaha midi piano.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't say that I'm the biggest fan of Gershwin, but the one that I have in my collection is by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinnanti Jazz Orchestra with William Tritt on piano. (Telarc CD-80166). This is the 1924 version, a more spare-built and "jazzy" animal than the one that most listeners are familiar with. It more nearly conforms to Gershwin's original conception of the piece: part of an "Experiment in Modern Music" with pieces by Irving Berlin and Jerome Kern. Grofé later enlarged the orchestration, and though it gained a great deal of lushness, the treatment left it, in my opinion, less sprightly.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not much of a Gershwin fan, but I am well served with:









I found it in a box in the back alley  and decided to add it to my collection. It's all the Gershwin I could ever want: the complete orchestral works.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Bernstein's Columbia release is my favorite all around. 

I love the performance with Paul Whiteman's group. I'm a tremendous fan of Paul Whiteman's music to start with, so the pairing of Whiteman and Gershwin together, is like getting your pie with ice cream.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Tilson Thomas and Gershwin (via piano roll) is great if you are on speed.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with QuietGuy and Salieri. Bernstein on piano and conducting (this recording comes with various covers over the years):


----------



## jamesvr (Sep 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Tilson Thomas and Gershwin (via piano roll) is great if you are on speed.


Truth. Gershwin at 78RPM is crazy.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Alypius said:


> I agree with QuietGuy and Salieri. Bernstein on piano and conducting (this recording comes with various covers over the years):


I'm not a huge Gershwin fan, but Lenny is the one I have and prefer.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Gershwin actually wasn't that great of an orchestrator and needed a lot of help from Paul Whiteman's own arranger Ferde Grofe, who after a couple of revisions, went on to make the full scale orchestra piece we know today. People said he learned a lot from Grofe, when he went on to make more memorable pieces. 

Grofe of course is more famous for his Grand Canyon Suite.


----------



## Orestis (Jul 8, 2014)

I really like Bernstein although i noticed that in all his recording he actually skips some parts or plays them differently.Well i guess he is allowed too since he is playing gershwin plus there are alot of different transcriptions


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Dutoit/Montreal


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

For that grand, cosmopolitan, Upper West Side Manhattan feel.









For pure _joie de vivre _insouciance.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've heard a few RiB's but the only recording I own is Previn on EMI. Does anyone recommend a solo piano version?


----------

